# Rest In Pieces Volume 14



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you for continuing your series!


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Much appreciation for this! Awesome!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wait a second, Mr. Insurgent ... I don't have Volume 13. Why don't I have Volume 13?


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Wait a second, Mr. Insurgent ... I don't have Volume 13. Why don't I have Volume 13?


Let me help you cure that malady...









Rest In Pieces Volume 13


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com





Perhaps you considered it to be bad luck!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

the insurgent said:


> Let me help you cure that malady...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a chance. Yer mixes are nothing but GOOD.


----------



## billymeade (Oct 20, 2012)

... does anyone have volumes 7 and 8 of this set?


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Why do folks always ask for things without making the least effort to do a search and find what you want is right here?


----------



## billymeade (Oct 20, 2012)

siys said:


> Why do folks always ask for things without making the least effort to do a search and find what you want is right here?


because i'm a terrible, terrible person. sorry to intefere with your busy day.


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

the insurgent said:


> Let me help you cure that malady...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I thought that you just never made a 13


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Not a chance. Yer mixes are nothing but GOOD.


Thanks Dinosaur1972. I appreciate it.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome set! I love it!! 🎃


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So glad to see you’ve been continuing the series. I schooled my daughter at home this past year and your previous volumes added some fun to our schoolwork last fall.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The insurgent, just wanted to take a minute and let you know how much my daughter and I are enjoying these! Thank you so much!


----------

